# No todo vale



## maldbi

Hola! Estoy intentando encontrar el equivalente en italiano para "no todo vale". Forma parte del texto en la web de una empresa que quiere explicar que para ellos "no todo vale para convencer a los clientes (de comprar)", es decir, que son honestos con lo que venden y no van a mentir con la finalidad de conseguir más ventas. 

He encontrado "non tutto va bene", pero no estoy segura de que tenga el significado correcto en este caso.


----------



## danieleferrari

Ciao, quale sarebbe la frase completa (_el párrafo entero, vamo_s)?


----------



## maldbi

Ciao! Es este:

_Creemos que no todo vale para convencer a nuestros clientes. Por eso nuestros productos son beneficiosos para la salud y están producidos de forma sostenible._


----------



## danieleferrari

De buenas a primeras, yo pondría algo así: "Ai nostri clienti non basta un articolo qualsiasi. Per questo, i nostri prodotti fanno bene alla salute e sono realizzati in modo sostenibile (o 'nel rispetto dell'ambiente')".

¿Hay palabras clave a insertar?


----------



## maldbi

No, en este caso no hay que insertar ninguna palabra clave. 

Si no lo entiendo mal, tu traducción para la primera parte de la frase es algo libre y no sé si transmite lo mismo que en español. La idea es transmitir que nosotros no utilizamos _claims_ falsos o engañosos en nuestras descripciones de producto para captar a compradores, sino que lo que describimos en nuestros textos es 100% real (al contrario de lo que hacen algunos competidores).


----------



## danieleferrari

maldbi said:


> No, en este caso no hay que insertar ninguna palabra clave.
> 
> Si no lo entiendo mal, tu traducción para la primera parte de la frase es algo libre y no sé si transmite lo mismo que en español. La idea es transmitir que nosotros no utilizamos _claims_ falsos o engañosos en nuestras descripciones de producto para captar a compradores, sino que lo que describimos en nuestros textos es 100% real (al contrario de lo que hacen algunos competidores).


Pues no, no transmite lo mismo. Te pido perdón.


----------



## Mister Draken

_Siamo sicuri che non tutto è lecito per convincere i nostri clienti. Ecco perché i nostri prodotti sono benefici per la salute e sono realizzati in modo sostenibile._

lecito: 1. agg., consentito in quanto conforme alle norme morali o di comportamento.


----------



## maldbi

danieleferrari said:


> Pues no, no transmite lo mismo. Te pido perdón.


No hay problema, gracias por tu ayuda!



Mister Draken said:


> _Siamo sicuri che non tutto è lecito per convincere i nostri clienti. Ecco perché i nostri prodotti sono benefici per la salute e sono realizzati in modo sostenibile._
> 
> lecito: 1. agg., consentito in quanto conforme alle norme morali o di comportamento.


Genial! Me quedo con esta opción. Muchas gracias!


----------



## elroy

Yo sugiero:

_Crediamo che non si possa ricorrere a qualsiasi cosa per… _

(@Mister Draken, no comprendo por qué tradujiste “creemos” como “siami sicuri”.)


----------



## TheTonguePrincipal

maldbi said:


> Ciao! Es este:
> 
> _Creemos que no todo vale para convencer a nuestros clientes. Por eso nuestros productos son beneficiosos para la salud y están producidos de forma sostenible._



I nostri clienti non vogliono un prodotto qualunque. Per questo i nostri prodotti sono benefici per la salute e vengono realizzati in maniera (eco)sostenibile.

I nostri clienti non si accontentano di un prodotto qualunque. Per questo realizziamo solo prodotti benefici per la salute e realizzati in maniera (eco)sostenibile.

I nostri clienti non si accontentano di qualsiasi cosa. Per questo realizziamo solo prodotti benefici per la salute e sostenibili.

I nostri clienti non si lasciano convincere facilmente. Per questo realizziamo solo prodotti benefici per la salute e realizzati in maniera sostenibile.


----------



## elroy

@TheTonguePrincipal, me temo que ninguna de tus propuestas traduce correctamente la primera oración. O sea, *no todo vale* a la hora de traducirla.


----------



## TheTonguePrincipal

elroy said:


> @TheTonguePrincipal, me temo que ninguna de tus propuestas traduce correctamente la primera oración. O sea, *no todo vale* a la hora de traducirla.



perdone, he transformado la frase segun mi gusto.


----------



## Mister Draken

elroy said:


> Yo sugiero:
> 
> _Crediamo che non si possa ricorrere a qualsiasi cosa per… _
> 
> (@Mister Draken, no comprendo por qué tradujiste “creemos” como “siami sicuri”.)



Porque "creer" tiene la acepción de estar convencido o seguro acerca de la verdad de algo:

1. v.intr. (_avere_) essere convinti della verità di qcs. (Dizionario Di Mauro). 

Y en castellano tiene esta misma idea el verbo "creer".


----------



## TheTonguePrincipal

Una observación sobre las frases 

"siamo sicuri che non tutto è lecito per convincere i nostri clienti"
y 
"Crediamo che non si possa ricorrere a qualsiasi cosa per...": 

suenan muy formales, parece que estáis hablando a algun jurista. Por eso yo he preferido traducir la frase de otra manera, pero no sé a quién está dirigida.


----------



## Mister Draken

Por supuesto que importa el público a quien se dirige y esto determina el registro formal o informal. Sin embargo, hay una dimensión moral que no puede perderse en ningún registro: esto es, que "no todo vale". En tus propuestas se pasa del sujeto enunciador "nosotros" (quienes creemos que no todo vale) a "nuestros clientes". Y quien enuncia no puede hacer suposiciones acerca de los clientes porque quiere enfatizar un punto de vista moral propio, no el de sus clientes. No habla en nombre de sus clientes.


----------



## TheTonguePrincipal

Mister Draken said:


> En tus propuestas se pasa del sujeto enunciador "nosotros" (quienes creemos que no todo vale) a "nuestros clientes". Y quien enuncia no puede hacer suposiciones acerca de los clientes porque quiere enfatizar un punto de vista moral propio, no el de sus clientes. No habla en nombre de sus clientes.



Es bastante añadir "crediamo/siamo sicuri che" adelante. pero, repito, yo he traducido según mi gusto, por cómo me suenan mejor las frases.


----------



## elroy

Mister Draken said:


> Y en castellano tiene esta misma idea el verbo "creer".


No lo veo en este contexto. Para mí usar “estamos seguros” en este contexto cambiaría el sentido. 



TheTonguePrincipal said:


> he transformado la frase segun mi gusto.





TheTonguePrincipal said:


> he preferido traducir la frase de otra manera





TheTonguePrincipal said:


> yo he traducido según mi gusto, por cómo me suenan mejor las frases


Pues eso no vale. No es traducción. Has cambiado el sentido radicalmente. Una cosa es adaptar *el registro*, para que la frase suene más o menos formal o lo que sea, otra cosa es cambiarle *el significado*. Buscar un registro adecuado no justifica distorsionar el significado.

Si tienes una propuesta que tenga el registro adecuado *y* exprese el significado correcto, adelante.


----------



## Mister Draken

Estoy de acuerdo con @elroy 

Ya que 



TheTonguePrincipal said:


> he transformado la frase segun mi gusto.





TheTonguePrincipal said:


> he preferido traducir la frase de otra manera





TheTonguePrincipal said:


> yo he traducido según mi gusto, por cómo me suenan mejor las frases.


en primer lugar no es traducir.

Y en segundo lugar, es como querer traducir, por ejemplo, un libro de un autor del siglo XXI como si fuera del siglo XII simplemente porque te *gusta* más la literatura medieval. Ninguna editorial lo aceptaría y ningún lector se alegraría. Y si fuera un cliente de una empresa (como en este caso) de seguro no contrataría un trabajo basado en gustos personales.


----------



## TheTonguePrincipal

Cuando digo que he transformado según mi gusto, tenéis cuenta que soy hablante nativa por tanto si no me suena bien una traducción, muy probablemente es porque no es la mejor. Mi gusto en este caso es naturaleza, me suena mejor porque es más probable su utilizo respecto a la otra traducción que me suena más mecánica. Es un gusto de hablante nativa, no casual. Cuando se traduce creo que se debe tener en cuenta la naturaleza de la lengua, excepto si la frase original es deliberadamente formal/mecánica. Cada uno puede siempre elegir lo que prefiere, claro.


----------



## elroy

A ver. Nadie aquí está poniendo en tela de juicio tus calificaciones de hablante nativa, ni tus comentarios sobre cuán naturales sean las otras traducciones propuestas. ¿Has leído mi mensaje detenidamente? Por si acaso, te repito: *Has cambiado el sentido radicalmente.* Eso no es aceptable en la traducción, por muy feas que te parezcan las otras propuestas.

Te pongo un ejemplo:

Si alguien me pide que le traduzca "He comido una manzana" y alguien propone "Una mela ho mangiato", con razón puedes decir que este orden de palabras no es natural en el habla cotidiana, y puedes proponer en cambio "Ho mangiato una mela".  Lo que *no* puedes hacer es proponer "Ho mangiato una pera" ! Oración que, aunque sí es natural, ya no dice lo que dice la frase original. ¿Me explico?

La oración original es:

_Creemos que no todo vale para convencer a nuestros clientes._

Es decir: *No podemos hacer cualquier cosa para intentar convencer a nuestros clientes, hay límites, no todo es aceptable.*

Tus propuestas son:

_I nostri clienti non vogliono un prodotto qualunque. 
I nostri clienti non si accontentano di un prodotto qualunque.
I nostri clienti non si accontentano di qualsiasi cosa. 
I nostri clienti non si lasciano convincere facilmente. _

Es decir: *Nuestros clientes no buscan cualquier producto, tienen exigencias o preferencias específicas.*

Tus propuestas, por muy naturales que sean, significan algo *completamente diferente*. Buscamos manzanas, y nos das peras.

Espero que ya entiendas el problema.

Si no te han gustado las propuestas anteriores, con gusto recibiremos tus sugerencias, contando con tu intuición de nativa para escoger un registro adecuado, *siempre y cuando mantengas el significado de la oración original*.


----------



## TheTonguePrincipal

Dices que en mis traducciones (no literales) el significado es este:

 "Nuestros clientes no buscan cualquier producto, tienen exigencias o preferencias específicas."

Mientras el sentido de mi traducción es:

"Para nuestros clientes no vale todo/cualquier producto hecho de cualquier manera/no todo es acceptable, por ellos es importante que los productos sean beneficiosos y sostenibles por eso nuestros productos son beneficiosos y sostenibles"

El hecho que no buscan "cualquier producto" se puede referir tranquilamente a la moralidad del producto (y consiguientemente de los que lo producen), no necesariamente a preferencias específicas.  

Es verdad que esta traducción no tiene el sentido que tú precisas después:

"es decir, que son honestos con lo que venden y no van a mentir con la finalidad de conseguir más ventas"

Pero si me baso en la consecuencialidad de la frase tu aclaración no es obvia, tendría que conocer el texto integral. Basándome sobre la frase en si misma mi traducción me parece correcta.

Todo depende si "no todo lo que vale" se refiere a la bondad de producto y a la moralidad del proceso industrial en sí mismo (como parece leyendo la frase original) o si se refiere a la honestidad, al no decir mentiras por parte de la empresa, pero para entender esto tendría que conocer el texto integral porque de la frase no se comprende.

En mi traducción 

"I nostri clienti non si accontentano di un prodotto qualunque. Per questo realizziamo solo prodotti benefici per la salute e realizzati in maniera (eco)sostenibile"

Es verdad que no tiene el significado moral de sinceridad que tú buscas, pero me parece más consecuencial a la frase siguiente.

No veo consecuencialidad entre el ser sinceros/no decir mentiras y el producir productos beneficiosos y sostenibles.

Pero quizás la parte antes del texto puede desvelar el misterio si quieres ponerlo aquí.


----------



## TheTonguePrincipal

(La frase

"es decir, que son honestos con lo que venden y no van a mentir con la finalidad de conseguir más ventas"


ha sido escrita por maldbi)


----------



## chlapec

En mi opinión, el problema radica sobre todo en la aparente (evidente, para mi) incongruencia entre la primera frase y la segunda:
_*Creemos que no todo vale para convencer a nuestros clientes.* > _El sentido es: creemos que no es aceptable tratar de convencer a nuestros clientes de cualquier modo (se sobreentiende ese "de cualquier modo" como de forma ilícita, engañosa o poco honesta, con la única finalidad de vender).

_*Por eso nuestros productos son beneficiosos para la salud y están producidos de forma sostenible.* > _En esta frase, "por eso", significa "como consecuencia de lo dicho precedentemente", pero claro, que el vendedor describa la (presumible) bondad de sus productos no prueba en absoluto que sea honesto. E, incluso suponiendo que sus productos sean realmente como él los describe, esto no guarda relación con lo dicho en la primera frase, si lo que se pretende transmitir es la idea de honestidad.

No sé si se entiende bien lo que quiero decir. Intentaré expresarlo con un ejemplo en que la expresión "no todo vale" sí sería coherente con la segunda frase:
_Creemos que no todo vale para convencer a nuestros clientes. Por eso, si nuestros productos no alcanzan el nivel de calidad que nuestros clientes desean, no trataremos de hacerles creer lo contrario._

Desde mi punto de vista, el hilo debería ceñirse a tratar de buscar una equivalencia, en italiano, a la expresión "no todo vale" y olvidarse del texto de partida.


----------



## Mister Draken

chlapec said:


> Desde mi punto de vista, el hilo debería ceñirse a tratar de buscar una equivalencia, en italiano, a la expresión "no todo vale" y olvidarse del texto de partida.



Olvidarse del texto de partida es exactamente lo que ningún traductor hace. Las palabras, las locuciones funcionan y sirven según el contexto determinado. Esto es algo que en el aprendizaje de la traducción se enseña el primer día. Además, existen varios tipos de equivalencia, como ya han desarrollado extensamente Eugene Nida y otros.

Tampoco está bien sobreinterepretar.


----------



## lorenzos

chlapec said:


> E, incluso suponiendo que sus productos sean realmente como él los describe, esto no guarda relación con lo dicho en la primera frase


Come se dicessi: _Non tutto è lecito per fare carriera, per questo arrivo sempre puntuale in ufficio e indosso sempre la cravatta. _


----------



## danieleferrari

Perdonatemi, ma io sono completamente perso.


----------



## chlapec

Ciao, danieleferrari,
quello che si dice nel primo post può aiutare:


maldbi said:


> "no todo vale para convencer a los clientes (de comprar)", es decir, que son honestos con lo que venden y no van a mentir con la finalidad de conseguir más ventas.


Allora, è come dire (riassumendo): "mentir para vender es inaceptable, por eso, nuestros productos son buenos".


----------



## danieleferrari

Muchas gracias.

Pues sí, claro, y allí ya no caben dudas. Lo que pasa es que me cuesta entender cómo se diría en italiano. A ver... Que lo que se ha propuesto hasta ahora sí tiene su sentido, pero también es cierto que se tendría que emplear el mismo registro (informal, coloquial y tal), no otro. Sigo dándole vueltas al coco, sin llegar a una conclusión. Pese a parecerme correctas, unas propuestas resultan mecánicas, al menos desde mi punto de vista.


----------



## elroy

maldbi said:


> _Creemos que no todo vale para convencer a nuestros clientes. Por eso nuestros productos son beneficiosos para la salud y están producidos de forma sostenible._


Yo sí veo una posible interpretación lógica:

Los productos producidos de forma sostenible suelen ser más caros, y puede haber clientes a los que eso enfade y que no deseen comprarlos. Sin embargo, la compañía no aceptará bajar la calidad de los productos tan solo para atraer a más clientes y vender más productos. 

Es decir: “Por eso insistimos en ofrecer …, pese a que eso no les guste a algunos clientes.”


----------



## TheTonguePrincipal

lo que querìa decir es exactamente lo que estan diciendo lorenzos y chlapec.


----------

